# Problem downloading file with Safari / OSX



## EdRaket (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a recurring issue downloading files for Safari. Let me describe be downloading the upgrade file for Adobe Flash Player, but I have it also with other files.

I go to the Adobe website to the point where there is a big button that says: DOWNLOAD

If I push this button, a new Tab opens in Safari with the following path:
http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.4.402.265/install_flash_ player_osx.dmg

However, this dmg file doesn't get downloaded anywhere. I searched for it on my computer and can't find it. This tabs remains black and does not lead to anything.

If I go back to this DOWNLOAD button and choose the option "Download Linked File As", I can create a html link called completion.html. I can not save the DMG file that I am looking for.

If someone can tell me how to solve this, I am very thankfull!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Can you try using a different browser, if you can download it? I know ML has some new security features to it, and they may be preventing you from downloading the file. You will need to look into the settings for that.


----------



## EdRaket (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, I tried to download Google chrome, but when trying to download this dmg file I ran into the same problem...


----------



## EdRaket (Aug 31, 2012)

OK, I solved the issue. Do not exactly why. This is what I did.

I downloaded the Firefox browser. This did work by clicking Save As on the Download button BTW.
In Firefox I had no problem installing the latest version of Adobe Flash (which did not work with Safari). And with that done, I started safari and everything worked normal, including downloading files.

Not sure what the issue was, but this is what worked for me.

Thanks for all support,
Ed


----------



## EdRaket (Aug 31, 2012)

*SOLVED*

Problem solved - see post for this one


----------

